# 1st groom great - 2nd a disaster - need advice please!



## paricia (Mar 23, 2014)

Riley just turned 11 months and is quite ready for his 3rd grooming. The gal I used for the first one is unfortunately, not around. When I brought him for his last grooming, new place, I told the gal I wanted a puppy cut and brought her pictures of what I wanted, and what I did not want. I've seen a havanese given a poodle cut, and I REALLY do not want that.

She told me that a puppy cut was not a 'thing' (found that odd - my aunt who had a grooming salon for 35 years always gave our family dog a puppy cut). And, despite my pictures of what I wanted and did not want, when I went to get him he was freakishly short/shaved - not at all what I wanted. I was horrified. She made a note on his file - possibly to use a different blade?

There are a few options for where I can take him, but I'd like to give this place a 2nd chance. I'll blame myself, believing I was not clear enough about what I wanted. 

Is there any advise about what exactly I need to ask for? I want him to be cleaned up (eyes, sanitary, tummy, foot pads) and want the rest to just be trimmed, and NOT shaved. Would this be a scissor cut, as opposed to a razor cut? Is this a reasonable and normal request?

Appreciate any and all advice!

Thanks!
Patricia


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I had many shocking surprises with my first Havanese. I have a home groomer now for my two who is wonderful. It's nice that she knows them and is able to schedule the time needed. I have learned alot about grooming from her. Maybe you could find a home groomer in your area. Your pictures should have clarified what you were expecting. Scout had a puppy cut once and it was not short. Truffles is one year and she has only had her paws, foot pads and tummy trimmed. I have only seen the groomer use a slicker, comb and scissors on their coats. Your request seems very clear. I would make the appointment with the first groomer and stay if possible. It won't take long for Riley to be fluffy again


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

I love my groomer. I would ask for a "puppy cut" and she knew what I meant but said that wasn't really technically a cut. The way she says to ask for it is how long you want them. She usually trims mine with her clippers to either 1" or 1 1/2". So I recommend telling them the MINIMUM length you want the fur all over their body. I also ask for a face clean up (around the eyes and ears), hair removed from in the ear, sani trim, nails and paw trim. That combo has worked well for us and when we've had to use a different groomer, they still came back to me looking good. If I take mine in and don't need an all over trim, but just clean up (head, sani, feet, etc, she charges me $20 less then a "full" groom), maybe your groomer has an option like that too. Hope that helps!


----------



## paricia (Mar 23, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the advice. I've made my list and attached photos. Tomorrow is the big day. Must admit, I'm quite nervous!


----------



## paricia (Mar 23, 2014)

*Thrilled, not horrified!!! *

Oh my goodness!!! I was so very nervous about today. I brought in my list, complete with pictures of what is good and what is not good. The list included things that I read about, that were important, such as do not touch ears and tail, cut to 1 1/2", do not shave nose, etc etc. Deanna was extremely responsive to my needs and requests and actually welcomed them. When I picked up my boy I was thrilled! Instead of "Oh My God, he's so short" (last time), it was "Oh, there is my beautiful boy"!!!!


----------



## paricia (Mar 23, 2014)

yeeesch....tried to attach before and after photo...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So happy to hear that Riley's grooming turned out perfect! I know how very stressful it can be...


----------



## paricia (Mar 23, 2014)

*Before and After!*

Figured it out! Left pic is day before grooming - right pic is after. I'm so pleased!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww…Riley is such a handsome little boy. Sooo shiny! Your groomer did a great job!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

paricia said:


> Figured it out! Left pic is day before grooming - right pic is after. I'm so pleased!


Wow, that turned out great - I like it a lot.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Thebean28 said:


> I love my groomer. I would ask for a "puppy cut" and she knew what I meant but said that wasn't really technically a cut. The way she says to ask for it is how long you want them. She usually trims mine with her clippers to either 1" or 1 1/2". So I recommend telling them the MINIMUM length you want the fur all over their body. I also ask for a face clean up (around the eyes and ears), hair removed from in the ear, sani trim, nails and paw trim. That combo has worked well for us and when we've had to use a different groomer, they still came back to me looking good. If I take mine in and don't need an all over trim, but just clean up (head, sani, feet, etc, she charges me $20 less then a "full" groom), maybe your groomer has an option like that too. Hope that helps!


Hi there! I noticed you were from Maryland. I had an awful first experience with Daisy.  In the off chance that you're within reasonable distance, where do you take them to get groomed? Thanks in advance!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

turned out adorable!!!


----------

